# Revamping and Updating my Old Shop



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*

Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.

I checked out some of the threads, such as "You know you're LumberJock if/when…". That made me wonder…would I fit in. Am I … er, ah …. crazy enough, you know…obsessed?

Then realizing that yesterday I dumped a whole quart ($15) of Watco into the bottomless pit of MDF that is my new radial arm table, and then decided it will look much better if I edged it in oak…

and the day before yesterday… I went to buy a can of sanding sealer at Lowe's, and of course had to wander through the power tool section. Guess what! The small (and cheap) Delta Shopmaster series planer and joiner were on clearance sale. And I mean cheaper than Amazon, even before the outrageous shipping charges for Alaska. Got to look at things differently up here. Bought the sealer, went home and read the reviews. (My next blog section will explain my rationale for sticking to the small stuff and the old stuff). It looked like they would be about right for my space, needs, and experience. So I trotted right back to Lowe's, and they actually had sold out of the planer in the last hour. I had to pick that up at the other Lowe's store in town. So I got my very first planer and joiner. Looked at the bill…

Why it came to less than $500 for the two of them. That would never do.

Those of you that are married know that justifying and maintaining a hobby like this one requires some careful planning and consistency. You have start it out right, and bite the bullet and make a big purchase and put up with the flak. But it better be big so that your spouse thinks that's what tools cost. I hadn't purchased any workworking tools in years, unless you count the new fence and digital read-out for the contractor's saw last month, but that wasn't a whole tool, just an add-on. So what's a guy to do?

Well, my wife is into quilting (and knitting and spinning and weaving), but into quilting big time, and understands the concept that you have to buy a tool, and the attachments, and other tools that are essential to some facet of the hobby, so it always seems to be a group of stuff.

I think I understand quilting better than she understands woodwork, so I thought I could make a case for one more tool. I had a very old "toy" scroll saw (think I made kids toys with it, and my youngest is over 30, so not used in many years) that I wouldn't even turn on any more because it vibrated me more than the workpiece. Well I lust after the DeWalt, but the price was totally out of line with my anticipated use. So I bought the Hitachi CW40, a reasonable compromise, especially for very occasional use, and but will need it…soon.

Now the bill is over $500 and looks better.

So the three new tools sit in their boxes…aren't the boxes pretty? It is the one and only time in a tool's life that it reaches perfection. It's all down hill from here. I have let new computers sit for nearly a week before opening them. Into computers for over 30 years…it takes me about 100 hours, not an exageration, to set a new one up. I have a lot of stuff in my computers. And it will take a lot of time to set up, install, and learn about those new tools. A lot of expletives about the instructions, about their short-comings and quirks. Building stands, finding room, building jigs, trying them out…....isn't that part of the fun?

I suspect that I will fit right in. Whatcha think?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Jim, it sounds as if you do belong here!!! Getting a new tool in the shop is always an exciting event that really boosts the adrenaline level. But getting 3 at once only confirms that you are a true LJ.

Welcome aboard. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim Welcome to LJs and the Jim club LOL sounds like some great updates for you shop.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have found your niche….this is indeed the place for us tool obsessive wood addicts….but in all seriousness…this is one of the best sources for information and inspiration I have found on the internet….great folks and the proliference of experience and talent here add up to some very helpful tips and wonderful sources of techniques…Welcome from another fairly new to the LJ's…..


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


LOL re "careful planning and consistency"... I know what you mean.

Every time I go to Home Depot, my wife expects a bill for about $200. Occasionally I only need to buy a board and a hinge and bucket of paint… at which point I think: "What tool could I buy which would bring me up to the expected balance?"


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


yeah you fit right in. Last month or so I was in the mood to join the air tool ranks(the fact that I needed one for my current project didn't hurt any either), so I went looking around and found a 3 gal air compressor with a 2.5 inch brad nailor for 99.00. So I called the Mrs. and asked her in a very sweet voice if I could buy it. It does help to justify a tool purchase.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Hello Jim, 
I am new here too. From day one, everyone has 
treated me like an old friend, and never like an outsider. The very first day cabnetmaster said 
"Be aware…this site can be very addictive" How right he is.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have the correct procedure down. Enjoy the new toyls!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Welcome Jim,
Nice entry!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about this site being obsessive Jim. Look at me, I can quit any time I want to. Welcome to LJ. I think one of our other members "Grizzman" lived in Alaska quite a while. Maybe you two could reminisce about freight prices to Alaska or whatever.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Welcome Jim if I can ever help you just let me know the guys-gals here are great.Alistair


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Yep! You'll definately fit in. Welcome to LJ's. Would love to see what your shop looks like.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Definitely a sociable bunch here. Thanks again for the welcome. My #2 entry starts framing the questions I have, so there is something to bite into. Now have my radial arm saw totally in working form again….since the quart of Watco dried. Actually it never had a chance…even with sanding sealer…it was like something was in that MDF sucking it down the drain! Wouldn't do that again…MDF has more pucker power than I have Watco….(don't think that makes a good quote)..but it makes the point. Onward with the shop and the blog.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Lumberjocks - will I fit in?*
> 
> Well, thanks for the great welcome. Found this forum searching for solutions to some issues as I started upgrading the shop, and thought it would be a good source of information and camaraderie.
> 
> ...


haha you're a natural!! Oak frame?
Strategies to get support from the spouse?? 
Yah… you fit right in!

Somewhere in this site is a list of strategies to get approval for new tools (or to get them in the house unnoticed. Very helpful!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Situational Awareness - it's about Space and Time*

I might be writing this to explain my choices while demonstrating my impeccable organizational skills and foresight. But in reality, I know, that at best, I have a hazy gestalt of what I am doing and why in this hobby, and forge ahead, in an adventurous mode, and am totally amazed at my situation when reflecting at any point in time. Kind of like a two year old rummaging through the kitchen cabinets, chewing off the can labels and scattering the contents of the boxes, sitting there on the floor in the middle of the mess, with a big grin gazing up at mom, totally self satisfied with his discoveries, and proud of the great things he did with them.

My day job demands precision and total alertness at all times. It dominates my life… it defines and limits me. My hobbies are my escape from that domination and limits. I need to create, feel the freedom of an imagination run wild, without limits and care……you know, make a real mess. Thank God for sawdust.

(My intention is to outline my current situation in this #2 entry, provide pictures in #3 , and then solicit suggestions for storage, tool mounting, lighting, etc., along with my thoughts in #4)

Here's the SPACE:

I have lived in this house since 1985. I will probably die in this house. For multiple reasons, it is what I have to deal with now and forever. I used to have the back end of a double car garage, double deep. Meaning I basically had an unshared double car garage attached to the house for my shop. This shop served as carpentry, electrical, electronics and ham radio, plumbing, and miscellaneous mechanical work space. But this old house needed upgrading, and two furnaces and the hot water heater ended up in my space. Also, a walkway must be maintained to the back of the space leading to another storage area and the door to the back yard. No, I cannot expand this space because covenants prohibit us from building anything more on the lot, we are already slightly over the limit. The SPACE is warm and dry. I cannot work before 0600 hrs or after 2200 hrs due to the proximity of bedroom, directly overhead.

My wife intrudes a little into this space…storing muddy garden gloves and fertilizer on the contractor saw table top, using chisels for screw drivers, using tiny wire nips as bolt cutters, and in total unskilled innocence once fired up the radial arm saw and cut off a piece of plastic drainage pipe (not her hand thankfully, but it got her a lecture and chastisement) …you know, the usual charming and amusing feminine intrusions. She also uses one shelf for some strategic storage, otherwise the space is mine.

It has gained miles of heating pipe and electrical cables in a maze in the rafters and on the walls. I hope to clean up the electrical over time, but the heating system pipes are here to stay.

Now the TIME:

Since I still work, and get tired, and because I am not young, there are limits on my energy. I have limited time for hobbies. Considering time and energy restraints, it would probably take me a couple of years to totally revamp this space including the cabinets, workstations, and tools. Therefore I feel I must keep the shop functional while it is upgraded, so that I can do things now. So I will nibble at it and buy tools that fit for now, knowing I may replace them later, as the space gets more used more efficiently. It is a new hobby (meaning the shop was essentially multipurpose and totally utilitarian till now) and I don't want to get carried away, and find I have or gain some impediment to enjoying it. And I do like fixing up the old friends I have worked with for years, my radial arm saw, and the contractors saw.

INVENTORY: (all these tools were purchased new)

Craftsman Radial Arm Saw - 1971 New table in place
Delta Contractors Saw - 1987 New Vega fence and Wixey digital readout
Skil Router Model 295 - 1978
Makita Miter Saw -1984 in disuse
Delta 12" Drill Press - 1990 Would like to upgrade.
Delta 4" Belt/Disc Sander - 1991 Would like a more robust machine.
Delta 10" Band Saw - 1992 Will upgrade in the near future.
Delta 1.5 HP Sawdust Collector - 2009 4" hose running to all current workstations, blast deflectors at each station, remote control on/off
Delta ShopMaster TP 305 small Planer - 2009 In the box still
Delta ShopMaster JT 160 small Joiner - 2009 In the box still
Hitachi Scroll Saw CW 40 - 2009 In the box still
Multiple corded and cordless drills, saws, sanders, etc. Mostly old, but in good shape.

So there is the situation…
And pictures…coming soon!! (probably next weekend)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Situational Awareness - it's about Space and Time*
> 
> I might be writing this to explain my choices while demonstrating my impeccable organizational skills and foresight. But in reality, I know, that at best, I have a hazy gestalt of what I am doing and why in this hobby, and forge ahead, in an adventurous mode, and am totally amazed at my situation when reflecting at any point in time. Kind of like a two year old rummaging through the kitchen cabinets, chewing off the can labels and scattering the contents of the boxes, sitting there on the floor in the middle of the mess, with a big grin gazing up at mom, totally self satisfied with his discoveries, and proud of the great things he did with them.
> 
> ...


I thoroughly enjoy your writing style!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Situational Awareness - it's about Space and Time*
> 
> I might be writing this to explain my choices while demonstrating my impeccable organizational skills and foresight. But in reality, I know, that at best, I have a hazy gestalt of what I am doing and why in this hobby, and forge ahead, in an adventurous mode, and am totally amazed at my situation when reflecting at any point in time. Kind of like a two year old rummaging through the kitchen cabinets, chewing off the can labels and scattering the contents of the boxes, sitting there on the floor in the middle of the mess, with a big grin gazing up at mom, totally self satisfied with his discoveries, and proud of the great things he did with them.
> 
> ...


Hopefully I can address some of your stuff with the solutions I am either putting in place, or already have in place…

*Craftsman Radial Arm Saw - 1971 New table in place*
Not much to say about a RAS. I have never used one. My Dad had one and it pretty much collected dust. Always used circ saw and a cutting guide… I think Dad's RAS might have been broke though…

*Delta Contractors Saw - 1987 New Vega fence and Wixey digital readout
Skil Router Model 295 - 1978*
Not familiar with that particular Skil router, but if you do not yet have a router table, I would STRONGLY suggest you add a router wing onto your Table Saw. Router wings are a HUGE space saver in a tight shop, and well worth the effort, or money to get them in place… If you are interested in upgrading though, I can HIGHLY recommend the Hitachi KM12VC. I have 2 of them and LOVE them…

*Makita Miter Saw -1984 in disuse*
Disuse? I am assuming you mean abused, or in disrepair… Might be time for an upgrade then? IF I had the bucks for it, I would take the Craftsman RAS, and that old Makita, sell them, and upgrade to a newer 12" dual bevel sliding compound miter saw. The Ridgid is getting really good reviews…

*Delta 12" Drill Press - 1990 Would like to upgrade.*
Why? What has the 12" lacked that you want to upgrade? Not trying to talk you out of spending money or anything, but just curious…

*Delta 4" Belt/Disc Sander - 1991 Would like a more robust machine.*
Not sure if this would fit your bill, but the Ridgid EB4424 belt / spindle oscillating sander is a great machine for the $$... I have a 12" plywood disc and a shop made table I use on the lathe for any disc sanding needs…

*Delta 10" Band Saw - 1992 Will upgrade in the near future.*
While they take up more floor space, a 14" with a riser block, like a Grizzly GO555, or even my cheapo Harbor Freight 32208 is really the winning combination if you want to do any resawing… Mount your new band saw on a mobile base, keeping things mobile is key to success in a small workshop.

*Delta 1.5 HP Sawdust Collector - 2009 4" hose running to all current workstations, blast deflectors at each station, remote control on/off*
Hoping that is the 50-760, a great machine! You might want to add a pre separator though to keep your filter / bag from clogging up too quickly… Take a look at my write up the Thien Cyclone separator.

*Delta ShopMaster TP 305 small Planer - 2009 In the box still
Delta ShopMaster JT 160 small Joiner - 2009 In the box still
Hitachi Scroll Saw CW 40 - 2009 In the box still*
If the planer isn't too heavy or ackward for you to use, I would mount them on 18" x 24" 3/4" thick plywood mounting plates, and in turn hang them from shelf standards and brackets from the wall sort of stacked. You will save a TON of floor space, and can simply clamp the plywood down to your workbench when you are ready to work with any specific tool…

*Multiple corded and cordless drills, saws, sanders, etc. Mostly old, but in good shape.*
If it has a case of some sort, use it, if it doesn't, get, or make them. I have all mine in either OE blow molded cases, and bags, or cheap tool bags from Lowes. No tangled cords, all the extra blades and wrenches stay with the tool etc… I simply use color coding in my bags. Orange for the rotary tool, red for the jig saw, black for the angle grinder and so forth… The stuff that came with blow molded cases stayed in them. All of it got shoved up on an 18" deep shelf mounted 6'6" from the floor. Since I am 6' tall no head banging going on there…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Situational Awareness - it's about Space and Time*
> 
> I might be writing this to explain my choices while demonstrating my impeccable organizational skills and foresight. But in reality, I know, that at best, I have a hazy gestalt of what I am doing and why in this hobby, and forge ahead, in an adventurous mode, and am totally amazed at my situation when reflecting at any point in time. Kind of like a two year old rummaging through the kitchen cabinets, chewing off the can labels and scattering the contents of the boxes, sitting there on the floor in the middle of the mess, with a big grin gazing up at mom, totally self satisfied with his discoveries, and proud of the great things he did with them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys.

NBeener:

Geez, aw…shucks. Maybe I should publish. Seriously, thanks for the comment, you never know when you are just being, ........verbose, obtuse, boring…you know.

dbhost:

Can't part with the radial arm saw yet, nostalgia, and it cuts perfectly. I use a rule on the fence so that I don't have to measure for the crosscuts. Granted, it is a big machine and I have limited its use at this time. We'll see. You make a good point though, and I don't have a good counter argument. I'll see how it goes with the next couple of utilitarian projects, jigs, etc that I have planned.

The more I think about a router wing the better I like it. I need to support the fence bar out there, and planned to build a cabinet. No reason not to put a router wing there. A no brainer. Thanks, I had almost discarded that idea, now I think I will do it.

Re the drill press, that upgrade is certainly not critical, but I find limitations with the throat now and then. It would be the last thing to upgrade, because it seems robust and mechanically sound.

Re the sander, I don't have a lathe yet. Was taught the rudiments of the craft in junior high school. Don't think they do that anymore. So the disc sander comes in handy since no lathe. Your suggestion is appreciated. You know right now I could stick a disc off the end of the radial arm and make a work rest for it to attach to the fence. Hmmm. Your idea is sounding better. But I still like just walking over to that disc and rounding or smoothing a jig piece or such.

The Miter saw was purchased to do some refurbishing, trim and such, when I moved into this house in 1985. I did the initial woodwork myself, since didn't have any money then. It is basic, and limited. Still works though.

I have read the the value point on the Grizzly band saws is good. I know I will need something bigger than I have right now, but the 10" band saw certainly fits my needs so far. Once you get into furniture and resawing, well, it won't cut it (intended). Actually, I have read a lot about the Grizzly machines, pro and con. But just like Delta, they have their merits, especially value. Save the big bucks for the…....er…....mmmmmmm…wife's Christmas present. Did I say that right, dear?

My dust collector is the 50-760. Like you, the 4" is adequate for my shop at this time. I read your review and the Thiel orignal. Right now I don't generate much sawdust, but with a planer and jointer, more time in the hobby, etc-that is sure to change. Looks like a simple solution to filter and bag use. Thanks. Think I'll do that one, too.

Re the planer and jointer, I conceived of them as portable, and attaching to plywood and hanging them seems like a good idea.

My lesser used portable tools are in crude drawers underneath my workbench, built in 1971, from 4×4 legs, 2×10's overlayed with 3/4" ply for the top, and 2×4 framing. Bolted together. Wisconsin to Kentucky to Fairbanks to Anchorage Alaska. Its travelled and it survived. But I was hoping to use the under bench space for other tools. Will think about your idea.

Great responses….....Kermit my bird, sitting on my shoulder says: "Whatcha doin' huh". I know, may not be pertinent, but you know, sensitivity is in these days, everyone and everything is important….................but I wonder if there are any "tree huggers" here?!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Situational Awareness - it's about Space and Time*
> 
> I might be writing this to explain my choices while demonstrating my impeccable organizational skills and foresight. But in reality, I know, that at best, I have a hazy gestalt of what I am doing and why in this hobby, and forge ahead, in an adventurous mode, and am totally amazed at my situation when reflecting at any point in time. Kind of like a two year old rummaging through the kitchen cabinets, chewing off the can labels and scattering the contents of the boxes, sitting there on the floor in the middle of the mess, with a big grin gazing up at mom, totally self satisfied with his discoveries, and proud of the great things he did with them.
> 
> ...


There might be. One thing I think most of us here can agree on is making the best use out of the resources that are available… I hate having to cut a tree down where there is one that was taken down by a storm that is perfectly usable… But that's just me being frugal is all…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Situational Awareness - it's about Space and Time*
> 
> I might be writing this to explain my choices while demonstrating my impeccable organizational skills and foresight. But in reality, I know, that at best, I have a hazy gestalt of what I am doing and why in this hobby, and forge ahead, in an adventurous mode, and am totally amazed at my situation when reflecting at any point in time. Kind of like a two year old rummaging through the kitchen cabinets, chewing off the can labels and scattering the contents of the boxes, sitting there on the floor in the middle of the mess, with a big grin gazing up at mom, totally self satisfied with his discoveries, and proud of the great things he did with them.
> 
> ...


dbhost: I wrote that only half in jest. Actually, I am pretty impressed with woodworkers in general, and even people who sell wood products, some of which maintain a renewable forest patch. As you point out, and I am one of them, I save every scrap until I have whittled it down to a point of uselessness. So although there is certain to be a whole spectrum of views on resources in this large group of forum memebers, I'll bet most recycle, reclaim, and respect the resources they use, especially the trees.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*

This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.

My intention is to solicit comments and advice for short term utilization and the eventual long term redesign of the shop.

GEOGRAPHY:
Anchorage, Alaska. We live in the middle of town, Lowe's and Home Depot 4 minutes away. The 3 major hospitals and two universities 4 minutes away. BP Alaska headquarters 2 minutes away. We are buried in the middle of the only city of size in Alaska. But the city is not a fortress. The creatures of the wilderness have successfully invaded….they are among us.

INHABITANTS:
Alaska - 656,000 humans, untold number of critters.

Anchorage (Its largest city) - 278,000 people, 1900 moose, 250 beaver, 250 black bears, 60 brown (grizzly) bears, 3.34 trillion mice.

Anchorage is just one big zoo…..if there are other Anchorageites out there, please don't take offense, I didn't mean YOU live in a zoo, it's just that Anchorage is like……..oh well, I think I will always be politically incorrect. So back to the narrative: In the city proper, there are no resident bears, but there are definitely incursions on a regular basis. Every year one or more people are killed or maimed by bears while traversing the trails at the wild edge of the municipality. Wolves accept offerings of pet dogs tied up on the back porch feedlots for a supplemental source of protein. There are 300 year-round resident moose in the city proper, and as many as 1000 moose in the winter. They routinely prune my bushes and birch trees each year in the front yard. They calve in our yards. This is not your average city. The moose are not tame, they are huge, and they have maimed and killed people here in Anchorage while I have lived here. They are like the bears in Yellowstone. They may be accustomed to people, but they will defend their young, and defend themselves if they perceive that they are threatened. One kick and you are down, then with a few stomps you are dead. Definitely not Bambi.

Now why do I mention these critters……..well if I left the garage doors, and thereby my shop open, especially in winter, I suspect a moose might eventually wander in, but it is not likely to happen. However, Daddy long-legs come in routinely and are tolerated…because my wife (Sherie) deems it so ('cause they eat other insects)… I must pick them up and move them outside if they are in the way. Mice, however, are not welcome, but they arrive uninvited during the winter. Sherie, between shrieks, yells out "there's a rat in here!!!". You get the drift. In an otherwise egalitarian, non-genderized household, I am allowed, but only for the moment, to become the "man", beat my chest, and go on the attack, responsible for maintaining the social integrity of the cave… we do not socialize with mice. Perhaps 3.34 trillion overstates the census slightly, but I guarantee those mice stand in line to become house-mouse in the Anchorage wintertime, there must be trillions. Where are the wolves when we need them? Over the years I have gathered a formidable arsenal for the mouse wars. No weapons of mass destruction says my wife with the only organic lawn and garden in the territory. Hence no d-Con. Until last year. Then her fear of the invidious rodents got the best of her, and now d-Con has rid us of the pestilence. Whew.

So my shop is now inhabited only by me, my wife passing through… with only random effects, (isn't she cute?), and the occasional Daddy long-legs. I have considered special habitat for the Daddy long-legs, walkways with over and underpasses through the tools, feeding stations, and spas ( they must have quite a time washing under their arms, er, and legs) just to focus their attention away from the busy areas of the shop, but that will have to wait for later. Right now, as long as I step carefully, the ecology of the shop, and…….the ecology of the family, is reasonably managed. I do have to be careful, Sherie seems to have names for all those Daddy long-legs….Twinkle Toes….Daddy-be-good…Big Daddy…Bo-Diddley, Chicken-Legs…………………yes dear, I did pick him up carefully, no, I don't think it was Twinkle Toes, yes, he walked off normally, unhurt and unafraid, humming a happy tune after I put him down, and yes, he waved goodbye and winked as he slipped under a dandelion…………………………..

FLOOR PLAN:

First a little description. This is a 20.5 feet by 20.5 feet space. I know it is so. I measured it with my trusty "Craftsman Laser Measuring Tool" I purchased with a gift certificate after the device had been marked down to about 25% of its original price. We all know what that means. But I have actually used it a few times. Now 4 times. Fun.

My SPACE (now talking about floor dimensions) has one totally immovable object imbedded in it, a 96×41 inch stand upon which resides the water heater and two furnaces…I know, but it is just like the cowboys with two pistols instead of one….Another less immovable object is a 31×32 inch freezer. Once we have totally remodeled, and the miscellaneous prepurchased doors and such are gone, that freezer might be moved. About two years from now I think.

Next comes some pictures and endless boring commentary……..I am hoping to learn Sketchup real soon now, and will be able to play doll house with it and show even more boring pictures as I rearrange shop furniture in virtual mode. Bet you can't wait.

So here from my trusty "Craftsman Professional Shop Camera Model 173"……… nah, it is a slightly outdated Konica - Minolta modestly priced and somewhat abused…

Shop - from the front (near the cars). You can tell by the bottle that I was busy lubricating the saw….........










Shop - old kitchen cabinets installed as an electronics area in 1985. Also contains the sink. The Xmas lights are from a few years ago when we had the whole kitchen installed down here, even had the ice maker running on the fridge…during a remodel of course. Note the brown lamp at the right. Purchased in 1959 to go to college with. Still has the original bulbs. Either those are the world's greatest bulbs, or I didn't study very much….....










Shop - from the rear, looking towards the cars (not in the garage at this time). Notice the 3 project tables I made about 20 years ago with picnic table fold down legs. The tops are loose and replaceable. Nice to be able to fold them away when this space was used during a big remodel for storage. I also use them as outfeed tables, they have adjustable leg heights.










Shop - the main workbench, built in 1971 from 2×10 for top, 4×4 for legs, and 2×4 for the rest. With a 3/4" plywood Watco treated top. Put together with nuts and bolts, and some lag screws. Needs new drawers, but is otherwise, as you would expect, indestructible and works like new. Notice the freezer, central vac, miscellaneous cabinets…........










Shop - back bench. Bunch of small power tools. Note dust collector on the edge at right. I plan to demolish this bench put the tools on movable stands, or other.










Shop - my new radial arm saw table, haven't put the oak edging on yet (-: Absolutely flat, sandwiched 1/2 inch MDF, couldn't find anything thicker here. The surface is sanding sealer and two coats of Watco. Wonderful feel. May put one coat of wipe on poly on it.










Shop - RAS sawstop, that I clamp in place with a small vise grip clamp. Accurate to a few thousands of an inch, don't have to measure crosscuts. I sight along either side of the acrylic top. It is exactly 10 inches long, so I can set for very small cuts off the back end.










Shop - My way of keeping the registration of the fence exact. In the past I used extra 5 1/4 inch floppy labels - wow does that date me, but this one I made with my label maker. Set the fence so that the ruler is exact, then put the label on the fence and push it into the angle with a block of wood. Then cut it at the angle with a box cutter. Can see if the fence is set right at a glance. Or you can put it back precisely if the fence is temporarily removed. Place different labels for different blades. Literally, I make settings within a few thousands of an inch measured with a Wixey digital caliper (boy does that get a lot of use, love it)...........










Well that's all folks. Next blog entry will state my thoughts about revamping this old multipurpose utilitarian shop to become a real woodworker's shop. But bring on the suggestions and comments - anything would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


Great shop super blog


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


a1Jim:

Thanks for the comments. Just unwrapped my new Hitachi scroll saw, have to make some push blocks. This shop needs a lot of restructuring to become a woodworkers shop, and remain functional while I do it. Hope to get some input as I go along….....

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


I love it… Good space, good set up!

I particularly like the assembly tables with the folding / telescoping legs. I was hoping to throw together one or two of those, but I have no idea where to get the legs these days…

A suggestion… When you do your remodel, paint the ceiling bright white, that helps with light…

It's not bears or moose I deal with here in the Houston area, and admittedly the Houston metro area has about 5x the population of your entire state humans wise. We also have gators, white tailed deer, and Coyotes. So it's not just anchorage that has wildlife wierdness….

Not sure which would be scarier though, running into an irritated moose, or Grizzly… Gators you need to be pretty close to, so not much worry there… I don't get into the bayou you know…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


In my younger days, for the first 10 years or so I lived here, I would jog 3 times a week in th morning aroung the neighborhood. In the winter put sheet metal screws in the bottom of my tennis shoes for traction (standard practice around here back then). It would be dark at 0600 hrs, and out I would go. One day I was running along and almost before I could stop I saw nothing but brown fur. Mind you, a grown moose is higer at its back than my eyes, and I am 6 feet tall. But I stopped looked up at the warm soft eyes of mother moose that had turned to head to stare at me. She had been munching on branches overhanging the sidewalk. I was literally 3 feet from the mooses side, now about 2 feet from her nose, she was crossways on the sidewalk while feeding. Fortunately no young-one with her. She was very placid. I think she put me in the category of flies that landed on her back from time to time in the summer. I backed up slowly turned, moved around her back side and continued on my way. The moose went back to feeding. I was so suprised that I didn't even get scared. But I should have been. Most moose, probably 99 out of 100 are docile, that doesn't mean you can pet them, just that they won't attack you.

Here is a picture from my front deck, In the winter I frequently see a female moose and a one or two year old with her when I come home from work. They usually get up and wander off when the garage door starts opening, but not always. By the way, now a days I use an elliptical trainer. Much nicer than jogging in the snow or rain…......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


dbhost:

FOLDING PROJECT TABLE CONSTRUCTION

Re the 20 year old project tables. Used to have rubber feet that disintegrated, so there is an extra piece of wood on the carriage bolt.

They will last forever, are very use flexible, the top is easily removed and easily replaced, in fact you could have specialized alternate tops. With the top off they flip over and fold up extremely easy, and could be hung on the wall.

I use these tables as assembly, finishing, sanding, and outfeed tables (with or without a roller on it) I believe they will hold about 500#, but I have only tried about 300#.

Those are standard picnic table legs. Here is an Amazon link for the same thing, $18.70 or more a pair. Don't know much about the quality differences. Searched on

amazon folding table legs

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_sq_top?ie=UTF8&keywords=folding%20table%20legs&index=blended&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001DSZ300&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0SEZ3NB86QD1N83QY0DC

Here is the detail of my construction. For the leg picture I lifted the top off and upended the extremely light remaining table (one handed with the camera in my other hand). For the main picture, I remove the top and placed the roller on the internal table framework to illustrate their use as a low resistance outfeed table.

The top just sits on the frame, and doesn't move horizontally because of the cleats that sit just inside the end of the frame restricting motion except for lifting them off. The weight of the top holds it down. The rest of the construction is pine, screws and glue with dimensions as noted. Each top is 48×24, so you could make 4 tops for them from a 4×8 sheet of whatever material you like. The pine is ideal for its weight strength ratio for the rest of the frame.

The legs are made adjustable by removing the original foot, placing inside the leg a close fitting 4" piece of dowel, mine took a 15/16 I think from measuring, maybe I sanded down 1" dowels, can't remember. It is held in place with a set screw. I drilled a two inch deep hole to just fit the bolt. I drilled a shallow larger hole to press fit a nut…I probably put a drop of glue in there also.










Leg detail:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice shop to work in. I don't like to brag, but I think my shop blog was a lot more boring than yours. Hope you can take the criticism. Enjoyed the Anchorage description too. Looking forward to seeing your shop evolve and your projects.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


Well organized well stocked shop. I like it.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


*jockmike2*
Thanks, Mike, for the view. I am trying to comfortably turn this shop into a woodworkers hobbyist shop. It will take me a while. Because I am still working, and not young, it goes kinda slowly. But I am enjoying the process.

Checked out your profile, re the miliatary service. I was active in 1968 - 1970. General medical officer in Taiwan, a good billet. Loved the military, almost stayed. But then went on to specialization in OB-GYN at the University of Wisconsin.

I feel a lot like you do about the military. I feel for the troops. I was solo, this is pretty strange…. 8 days after I entered the military I was the Officer in Charge of the military facility for the southern third of Taiwan, standing there in Kaoshuing Taiwan. Wow. They abbreviated my indoctrination, and sent me on commercial air to Taiwan, no doctor there for 2 weeks. Learned a lot in a hurry. The corpsman and the nurse carried me through the first few months till I learned the ropes. Those corpsman were extraordinary, they had all served in Vietnam. The people were great, and it was one the best experiences of my life.

Sounds like you had some unusual experiences in the military also. Gotta support the troops….....we know what it is like. Take care, hope it is all going well for you…......

Jim


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


Yea, it sounds like we have both been around. Wow, I read your blog about Anchorage. Sounds like you do live in a zoo, but what an interesting place. One place I've always wanted to visit, Alaska. Gorgeous country. I've been to the Lake of the Woods in Ontario, back in 68, the Parish Priest, used to take us alter boys up there fishing a couple times a year to pay us for taking care of him and the church grounds, he was in his late 60s early 70s. also bought us school cloths in the fall. I still take care of his gravesite after all these years. Plant flowers in his urn every spring. I have done that since I got out of the Army in 72. Any way I loved the country up there, we lived on an island for 2 weeks. Got a chance to go to Chapleau also back in the 80s fishing with three other fellas from work. Walleye and Lake Trout were the fare. Glad to have you on LJs. m


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My SPACE in depth: Pictures and Ecology of the Man Cave*
> 
> This purpose of this entry is to provide pictorial detail of my workshop space, and a little more personal background information relevant to the SPACE.
> 
> ...


I grew up in northern Minnesota, and would go fishing a lot with my Dad, usually in the area, but occasionally to Rainy Lake up on the border, and have been to Lake of the Woods a couple of times. Good memories. We caught Walleye and Northern Pike all over that region. I spent of lot of time in the Boundary Waters area of Minnesota and Canada canoeing when I was young also. My brother still lives in Ely Minnesota.

I have never been in your part of Michigin. Been to Upper Michigan, Mackinaw bridge, Detroit, etc. but not that area. Note that is a very small town, has its advantages. Out of the way, but close enough to Lansing and Flint. Well, organizing for work, I work 4 days a week, and every fifth weekend. So this is my Friday. Take care.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Tuning up, and a tiny project done, with an outrageous time expenditure......, I'll never learn*

I was hoping to be further along this weekend in my quest to become a real woodworker. You know, real woodworkers have real shops…..... And I was going to talk about my plans for the real shop…that's what real woodworkers do…I know…I have learned that on Lumberjocks. Well, just like when I found out I needed a new radial arm saw table, shop maintenance took precedence. That project, where I was forced to retune the radial arm saw, brought to mind some basic needs for my table saw. I realized I needed a different kind of blade for table saw, and admitting that I hadn't done a first class tune-up of my Delta Contractor Saw, vintage 1990, since I bought it new, and even then didn't do much…..I decided it was overdue about 20 years. Watching me in action for 25 years, my wife Sherie says I redefine the concept of procrastination…why do today what you can put off till tomorrow?

So instead of plans for the shop, I will reenact my formless, free-spirited enterprises of the weekend…which did finally result in a tuned up saw, but with a rather profligate expenditure of time and energy:

My 10" Delta Contractor Saw, 1990, 34-444, joined the shop about 1990, when getting desperate for a safe method to rip some wood…RAS's are not the best way to rip wood I know by some very harrowing and exciting personal experiences…I ran over to Fred Meyer on a Saturday, they carried such things in those days, fell in love with the Delta at first sight, (they didn't have any other saws, good thing we were a match) and bought the saw, opened the box and started putting it together. Problem. There was no motor, ran back the F.M. and they gave me a motor. It was a good thing, your true love needs all its parts, especially the M O T O R, so I ran back home and finished putting it together, and used it that day. With no calibration or maintenance of significance I am sure…until this weekend. Well, slight exaggeration. About 6 weeks ago I added a Vega fence (the Biesemeyer cost almost as much as the saw) that I really like, and a Wixey digital readout that I am already addicted to. But just adjusted the fence to the miter gage slot, didn't do anything else with the saw.

So it was time…really was the time…long overdue…no more screwing around. Tune the saw. I had a new blade in it, a first class Freud crosscut blade, that's because I used it primarily for cutting plywood…remember… this was a utilitarian shop with an eye on results, and being frugal…until my wife's, oh so naive and indulgently benificent prodding to turn me into a maker of fine furniture finally turned a switch in my brain…it was a blank check to the candy store. So now, the saw had to be more…balanced in its capability. I had a reprieve. I had to order a new blade. Forrest WWII, thin kerf, looked like a good all around blade, and the dampener as well, so now I had a reprieve, I would wait for the new blade. But it came on Thursday, no excuses, tune the saw. So I then had to do what I always do, be excruciatingly compulsive. I wanted a digital readout for my blade to perform miter slot adjustment and my fence to blade/miter slot adjustment. Phew. I had a reason to procrastinate again.

And now, the fundamental error in judgement. I had a Wixey Caliper. This is not a device designed for checking fence and blade alignment to the miter gage slot. But it could be made to. I knew it could. It was basic logic. This was a precise small distance measuring device, and I wanted to measure small distances. I would make my caliper multipurpose…waste not want not. No need for another device.

I digress. Compulsive, at times my middle name, is not to be confused with timeliness, or reasonableness. To the contrary…they are competing attributes…best not be labeled virtures…my self image is at stake here. So when you see what comes about, you can understand…it was a war of attributes…compulsiveness, stubborness, self-reliance, and creativity won out over reasonability, efficiency, and providence. It was not reasonable to make a mount for a gage that took somewhere between 6 and 12 hours ( I purposely lost count), it would have been much more efficient to buy the proper gage, and I wasn't thinking about what happens when the caliper breaks or fails, and my delicate, totally inflexible and proprietary mount becomes obsolete because the manufacturer has changed the dimensions of the gage.

To make a long story short, I made the mount out of two hundred pieces of plywood….or about that….it is not designed to be nailed down…and it worked. I clamped it into the miter gage with the OFFICIAL MITER GAGE CLAMP ATTACHMENT I bought 20 years ago and used twice, and it performed brilliantly. Here is a picture of the mount:










RESULTS:

The saw blade was dead on within .0001 of an inch parallel with the miter gauge and the fence. I think that this whole endeavor was a was a monumental waste of time, or a tribute to the venerable contractor saw design, or the manufacturer that delivered me a perfectly set up saw from the outset. Of course, somehow, I managed to set up the fence without digital means to the same standard…..serendipity.

The saw was 0.2 degree off of vertical, and the miter gauge, that I never used anyway, was off at 45 degrees by a degree or so. The caliper was not used for these measurements.

So as long as the digital caliper lives….and it is constantly in use, because remember, I am compulsive…I will have a means, at the expenditure of untold…I AM NOT TELLING!!!!...hours, to check the alignment of the saw and fence that was perfect from the outset and has remained so without checking for 20 years.

I will never learn.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Tuning up, and a tiny project done, with an outrageous time expenditure......, I'll never learn*
> 
> I was hoping to be further along this weekend in my quest to become a real woodworker. You know, real woodworkers have real shops…..... And I was going to talk about my plans for the real shop…that's what real woodworkers do…I know…I have learned that on Lumberjocks. Well, just like when I found out I needed a new radial arm saw table, shop maintenance took precedence. That project, where I was forced to retune the radial arm saw, brought to mind some basic needs for my table saw. I realized I needed a different kind of blade for table saw, and admitting that I hadn't done a first class tune-up of my Delta Contractor Saw, vintage 1990, since I bought it new, and even then didn't do much…..I decided it was overdue about 20 years. Watching me in action for 25 years, my wife Sherie says I redefine the concept of procrastination…why do today what you can put off till tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Hey Jim
You take yourself way to seriously LOL It's nice to have people as most do here in LJs that they are not the master of this or that Just a real woodworker trying and succeeding at making what they have work for them. Good job Jim


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Tuning up, and a tiny project done, with an outrageous time expenditure......, I'll never learn*
> 
> I was hoping to be further along this weekend in my quest to become a real woodworker. You know, real woodworkers have real shops…..... And I was going to talk about my plans for the real shop…that's what real woodworkers do…I know…I have learned that on Lumberjocks. Well, just like when I found out I needed a new radial arm saw table, shop maintenance took precedence. That project, where I was forced to retune the radial arm saw, brought to mind some basic needs for my table saw. I realized I needed a different kind of blade for table saw, and admitting that I hadn't done a first class tune-up of my Delta Contractor Saw, vintage 1990, since I bought it new, and even then didn't do much…..I decided it was overdue about 20 years. Watching me in action for 25 years, my wife Sherie says I redefine the concept of procrastination…why do today what you can put off till tomorrow?
> 
> ...


: )


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Tuning up, and a tiny project done, with an outrageous time expenditure......, I'll never learn*
> 
> I was hoping to be further along this weekend in my quest to become a real woodworker. You know, real woodworkers have real shops…..... And I was going to talk about my plans for the real shop…that's what real woodworkers do…I know…I have learned that on Lumberjocks. Well, just like when I found out I needed a new radial arm saw table, shop maintenance took precedence. That project, where I was forced to retune the radial arm saw, brought to mind some basic needs for my table saw. I realized I needed a different kind of blade for table saw, and admitting that I hadn't done a first class tune-up of my Delta Contractor Saw, vintage 1990, since I bought it new, and even then didn't do much…..I decided it was overdue about 20 years. Watching me in action for 25 years, my wife Sherie says I redefine the concept of procrastination…why do today what you can put off till tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very funny blog Jim. It actually sounds a little like myself, except I usually don't have a positive outcome. I do always learn something though, even if it's just not to do it that way again. That is what's great about doing this as a hobby, you can be as obsessive as you want (as long as the wife hasn't a clue what you are up to). The pro's like Jim probably just shake their heads at our behavior because it probably doesn't make any sense to them. Keep us posted on your workshop antics.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*

The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.

Since it was on a dedicated circuit, I put in a 220, 20 amp breaker and moved some of the breakers to avoid any splicing. Only need a 3 wire circuit for this level of amperage, so no new wiring, but colored the white wire red as per code. Had to replace the remote switch with a 220 one from Woodcraft. Replaced the socket in the wall, cut off the plug on the dust collector and replaced it with the proper 220 one. Then switched the wires around on the motor…they even had included an extra wire nut in the housing to do this. Turned it on…it sounded exactly the same.

Time expended, including moving the collector, cable tying the wiring at the remote, screwing it into the wood panel the remote is on, changing the DIP switches on my other 3 fobs, collecting tools and putting them away, about 1 1/2 hours. Thought it would take less, of course I think everything will take less time. I have never overestimated the amount of time some project will take. Go figure.

The unchanged noise makes me wonder if the person who noted the noise change was running a significant voltage drop on 110, and 220 brought the motor up to normal performance. There should be no change in power as I understand things, unless you have house wiring problems. The collector is noisy, but not overly so, I don't feel required to wear protectors because it is on.

Now only a flicker of the lights, but no dimming. Now have to do the saws, but for that I have to run a 220 circuit. I ran the original 110 circuit about 25 years ago, so it doesn't present a problem for me. But I need the 110 for some lights and small tools.

Should someone who has never done electrical much do this? Not recommended. Best get an electrician. Second best, find a friend who is knowledgeable to help you. I can see some hazard points, I'm guessing you could destroy the motor, or get a shock, or create a fire hazard. From what I read around here, a large percentage of LJ's feel comfortable doing this kind of thing, but the uninitiated should not just jump in and do it. I reread the code, made sure I had all the proper plugs, receptacles, etc. and have done this sort of thing untold times. It used to be a necessary skill if you lived in Alaska. Plumbing even more so.

The main note: No change in noise level or character on 220 versus 110 for the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*
> 
> The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.
> 
> ...


Be careful with that electrical.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*
> 
> The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.
> 
> ...


Good overview… I'm one who has done a fair amount of house wiring… lights and 110V outlets; I know just enough to be dangerous when it comes to this level of wiring. I'd call in the pros.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*
> 
> The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.
> 
> ...


That, and the size of the impeller they use are my two main gripes about the HF 2 HP DC. No ability to rewire to 220V.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*
> 
> The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.
> 
> ...


Good idea to emphasize that a1Jim, and thats why I inserted the safety paragraph. It is not for tyros. I have been running circuits for 40 years, ham radio operater, etc. Not for the uninitiated. A dangerous and unpleasant experience is inevitable unless you are knowledgeable and meticulous. Kinda like some of my misadventures in woodworking, fortunately I have survived and learned:

ripping on a radial arm saw…......indescribable calamities…......
ripping on a table saw without a splitter….......100 mph flying objects, fortunately I have a little fluff on my tummy…......

etc…...

I will be writing about the conversion of my saws to 220 as well, if nothing else to remind people of all the things you have to be aware of, just like running our big woodworking tools.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*
> 
> The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.
> 
> ...


dbhost:

That is one thing about Delta, the motors seem to be good items. Even this new purchase. Gad zooks, there are more things to consider in a woodworker's purchase, worse than changing barbers or buying a new car…........ don't want to mention a new spouse…......shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*
> 
> The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Jim. I have read some real horror stories about do-it-yourself electrical installations here in Norway. One guy's wife got electrocuted because he got his house wiring wrong. It is actually illegal to do electrical wiring here without a certified electrician's approval of the work before it is commissioned. Certainly a good idea for folks like me! It's real easy to do things that can pose real dangers to us and our families without thinking of the possible consequences that a failure could have.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*
> 
> The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.
> 
> ...


Good point Mike. Wood workers are do-it-yourself people by nature. But the problem with electrical, it has short term and long term consequences that are potentially lethal. My brother's house (built as a cabin in northern Minnesota, most certainly amateur) burnt down due to an electrical malfunction in a wall circuit that he was running an electrial space heater from. He was not at home, but he lost his dwelling and much of the family historical photos, a bookshelf my father made in high school, etc.

I guess it is an old story. Know your limits. I have been working with electrical circuits for over 40 years. I may be an amateur, but I am a knowledgeable one, with a large amount of practical experience, theoretical background, and no calamities. Mostly I am humble, and always review the latest code and wire strictly by the code. No short cuts. The codes are built to keep it safe. If in doubt, I hire an electrician.


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Interim update. Wiring the Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector for 220*
> 
> The Delta 50-760 Sawdust Collector comes wired for 110 volts. Had some issues with lights dimming, especially when running the sawdust collector and one of the big saws. I have decided, therefore, to put the dust collector and the two saws on 220, and then put a line stabilizer on my wifes longarm quilter circuit. The dust collector, in particular, seems to be an amps hog. I had seen a post about the noise level and pitch changing and becoming obnoxious on 220. So I approached it wondering if it would work out. In fact, that is the main reason I decided to post about this.
> 
> ...


Jim, I as well rarely find myself underestimating the length of time that it takes to finish a job…..why is it that time seems to go so slow whenever I am looking to get into my shop but then once I am there it goes so fast?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*

Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.

Benchtop downdraft table, ala Rockler:

Designed for Rockler's downdraft table top sections, with their plans, except I am not using their downdraft table top sections. Will try a new finish that grips well. We'll see if it holds up to abuse, and being coated with sawdust. I'll report on my findings. I am already using it on a pushstick and it works great. We'll see. I am slightly pessimistic.

I have divided the top into three loose sections, perforated, that can be exchanged for blanks to increase the draft if the whole table isn't needed. The size is perfect for my bench, with connections to sawdust collection, etc. considered.

I cut out most of it a while ago, before I decided I needed to tune up the RAS and build it a new table, and tune up the table saw. So it was screwing and gluing…....screwing and gluing…...doesn't that have a buzz to it?, and a few nails as well….wish I had a brad nailer. So it is mostly together, and all cut out, including the extra blank sections. They need to be sanded for fit on the edges, a little too close. Too close to fit with more sawing. And of course, the anathema of downdraft tables, making the holes…..haven't done that. Splitting it into 3 sections will help fit the drill press, but it would have fit anyway. Sharpening up those Forstner bits.

I am really, really, really sorry there are no pictures yet….....next weekend for sure, when I have the surface on and hopefully have used it a bit…................

and,

Sketchup…...................damn….........

Hate to learn graphics programs, they are all arcane, flakey, full of bugs, and always a work in progress. You never know whether it is your lack of expertise and familiarity, or the screwups…..there it is again….. of the programmers. Sketchup is definitely a work in progress. Not bad for a freebee, might get better over time, I suspect. Can't complain too much, it was only 3 days ago I opened up the program for the first time. It still may be lack of familiarity. Don't think I would pay $500 bucks for the pro version though.

So I bumbled through the tutorials, and then put my SPACE in Sketchup.The power tools are not pictured yet, the available objects (components) are not up to my totally irrational and absurdly compulsive standards.

So I made some pictures…......I notice LJ's are really into pictures…....so were my kids when they were growing up…......... ....................... so was I…................... still am

So, here is the first picture, just showing what I have to deal with, and two objects, the old kitchen cabinets that I reused after the first remodel, and the built in work bench that was here when I bought the house 25 years ago, that I plan to replace or upgrade…........










and two more pictures from different aspects….......



















Notice my sidekick Kermit on the built-in bench.

I digress, again…......Kermit is not allowed in the shop when I am working. He is a 19 year old Mitered Conure, about 15" from stem to stern, that we have been possessed by for 19 years…....HE IS IN CONTROL. But, because he is clipped, he flys downward, and unpredictably when startled, so he cannot be around the machines when they are operating. He understands, I am sure. So I thought he might appreciate at least being in the pictures. He is oh so happy, to finally be in the shop.

Of course that is not the only reason he may not be in the shop, especially when I am working. He is a pretty good talker, and is slowly learning the very infrequently used, and abhorred expletives that most rarely enter conversation in the household. And I know, two days in the shop, would make him swear like a sailor (was in the navy many years ago) ........ couldn't have it.

So hopefully, pictures of the downdraft table this next weekend….......


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


Sketchup does bomb out on me occasionally, but I'm on a Mac, for what it's worth. It IS a program worth learning though, I can testify.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


looking forward to photos


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


DaveR,

That first line was a little in jest, a grain of truth, and not in anyway a critique. Just having fun. But I will bet the interface improves over time…....

I have dealt with a few graphics programs over the years, and they all seem to have…...well quirks…that sometimes disappear with new versions. I did qualify, I have only dealt with the program for a few days… I am not really complaining, they are very complex beasts…...........

It just makes learning them a hassle…...... Have been into computers since the 70's, so I really appreciate the advances, but it seems like graphics is the the most difficult for programmers. I will adjust. Just like I do with the other programs…..mostly just complaining about learning a new program….....

I think all programs are works in progress. I have been through untold versions of Microsoft Office, Corel, etc. What fantastic improvements. Wait a minute, I started out with machine language, programming with numbers. You get the drift. But the graphics programs, in particular, still seem to be a little difficult. I think graphics is more difficult to program, especially the user interface, than the other serious programs. I will wait until I have used the program for a few months to be explicit, we'll see. So far, I am finding solutions…but I shouldn't have to find solutions, if it were…....what….....perfect. Impossible. So a work in progress. So I complain, inevitably. Geez, give me a break, I am just trying to model my shop over the weekend, and I should get to complain a little (-:

....and I am not just a complainer, I program myself, amateur, and occasional, but I do know what goes into it. So not trying to be too technical, a lot into humor, and I am pursuing it…....I would quit if it were bad. It does have the advantage of drawing in 3D. I guess I am missing the precision of multiple views, distribution and alignment, precise movement in spite of distance, knowing constantly which mode you are in…........we'll see…......probably just an old goat wishing for the past (-:

Thanks for the commentary…......but do note, this is not a critique of Sketchup…....I'm just having fun…...


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


DaveR:

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


Actually Jim, that looks pretty good for a guy with no formal training in digital imaging…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


dbhost:

David,

Thanks for the comment. From your background it means something. I have been doing graphics for a long time, most recently in flight simulation scenery….now a mostly abandoned hobby for a number of reasons. No formal training in computers, or graphics, just a lot a time using them.

Hope to get models of my tools out there, and then solicit advice for the future. I remember well your advice, and most of your suggestions I intend to implement. I really like your power tools on shelves suggestion, and intend to implement the router table as part of the TS idea. And I am thinking of using a pre separator in the shop and placing my Delta Sawdust Collector in the neighboring storeroom. Haven't told the LOML about that yet. All I need is…........time!!! Recovering from working the weekend, and a brief bout of the flu as well. Ever onward.

Jim


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


Jim

Don't worry, for most people complaining about how software works (or doesn't work) goes with the territory. It was clear that your post was lighthearted. If you ask me 'The Defenders of the Sketchup' need to lighten up. Sketchup is a remarkable product, being that its free and all, but it, like all software, can be a pain in the rear as well…. lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim, I'm impressed that in spite of work and the flu you are still pushing ahead on your workshop update. I think you did a great job learning enough Sketchup to make such a good drawing. I learned a little about sketchup while I was sick for two weeks and when finished I'm not sure I knew more than you do after just a couple of days. Stick with it, I'm sure you will be happier as your skill with it progresses.

Sketchup is a wonderful program and can do pretty sophisticated work. The downside is that for many of us it takes quite awhile to learn. This leads to frustration.

I think if there is a weakness in the program it might be the tutorials. They are ok for more advanced users, but they probably could be improved for people like me.

I find that when someone is showing you how to do something on the computer that they click a few keys, get a quick result and then say "see how easy it is?" Some people have to actually do the clicking to learn it. Unfortunately I am one of those people. I know the tutorials have some of that, which is good, but more would be better.

For me, the issue is whether I am willing to spend so much time using/learning Sketchup that it takes too much time away from the shop, and other pleasurable activities. I know the learning part is an investment with a great payout if you are doing a lot of designing, but for someone like me who is doing small projects it might not give the same return. It can be easy to waste a lot of time on something that you won't use much. Often, a story stick is just as good and a lot easier to make.

Dave, what are your views on the tutorials? Are they better than I am saying they are? What would be your advice for a novice to learn the basics?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


Mike:

Graphic programs have somewhat similar issues to deal with, and they do it similar ways. The advantage of Sketchup is that you do your designing in 3D. That is also a disadvantage while trying to get to the right view to select or modify something. It also makes for tools with many features and a lot of assumptions about what you are trying to do. There are trade offs. Oh well, I am doing OK with it, much better than I would without some of my background. I'll keep plugging.

And you are right about divided time. Actually, I like a little computer time interspersed with the shop, it is a comfortable mix for me.

Of course now I am just setting up the shop, redoing the tools, and building things like the downdraft item, which I do need for hand sanding dust control before I get into projects that need good finishing. I just had to make some cuts with my hand held circular saw to bring some plywood sheets down to size, and I can tell you, the amount of sawdust was something I had forgot about. Now with a dust collector running on most of my machines, there is a only a light scattering of larger flakes, with 99% of the big stuff getting sucked up. But of course, no sawdust collection for the handheld saw. Need one of those panel saws with sawdust collection. Oh well, it wouldn't fit here anyway.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, and learning Sketchup*
> 
> Worked this weekend. Isn't there a federal law against that? And got the flu as well, isn't there a federal law against that too? I have pretty well licked the flu with magic potions. So not very productive in the shop.
> 
> ...


Jim, I find that there are a great many wonderful tools, jigs and such that are great to have in the shop when you need them. Before I acquire something for the shop though, my first question is: how much will I be using this thing? If the answer is: not much, and/or it takes a lot of space and/or it costs a lot, I probably don't buy it or build it. I'm sure you and most other people do the same. I'm always amazed at how many products on the market cause more work than they alleviate. Dust control however, is worth the effort and you seem well aware of that. I'm being a little hypocritical here because I only have a vacuum with a 4" hose and no dust remover. I do hook the vacuum up to whatever tool I'm using and I use a dust mask when appropriate (MDF, particle board, Masonite, tropical wood, etc.) plus I'm keeping my shop clean, so If I don't die of emphysema I will feel I saved a lot of money and effort, but I'm not counting on it! Looking forward to seeing your sanding table.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Prelude to a Project in b#*

.....OR HOW DUSTY GOT A SUIT INSTEAD OF A DARK SPORT COAT AND LIGHT PANTS.

OK, I admit this is not really a project, but is a significant addition to the shop, that I built with my own two hands. So I will try to BE SHARP[groan] and do it up right. This is about Dusty, my new benchtop (meaning clamp it to the bench) downdraft table.

About the clothes….........well I tried to use dark Watco on the outside and clear on the inside because I was using some reclaimed and previously finished lumber on the inside that had a clear finish, and the evil, invidious, and repugnant yelllow phlegm couldn't be sanded off in any reasonable way on the inside…...well of course the dark stuff ran, you know, like I really thought I did a great job of masking, but I guess I didn't. So I pull off the masking….there it was…. I knew it might happen, though I was really hoping it wouldn't.

In case you don't know…...I have to shroud my shop objects in dirt colored black walnut WATCO, because they are subject to much use and abuse, it is important to me. My OBSESSIONS. I don't want to see the scuffs, dirt, sprays, spittle, cuts, blotches, abuse, and memories of my ineptitude displayed on my shop objects. We must have our fantasies of perfection. Black walnut WATCO hides the evidence to the contrary.

May I digress, you know I always digress, it is inevitable. The yellow phlegm….I have expounded on this before… the yellow phlegm, Elmer's yellow glue, when it lands on anything, unless you thoroughly sand it off…......makes an imposslble substrate for other stains, and finishes. And of course, inside DUSTY, there are the telltale signs of trying to set closely fit objects together, and glue them too. Damn the phlegm. Oh well, it is the inside, and nearly impossible to sand…......I will compromise.

So then I finished the inside with the dark color, and all the old finish, and phlegm marks….........flash in psychodelic obscenity….....oh. Again, it is the inside. But remember my obsessions…...the compulsions….......yarrrrgh.

So a photo….....PRELUDE TO A PROJECT IN b#...........










Well, that's how it looks to me…........you know, Saturday night…......we'll get our act together tomorrow…..

Tomorrow…......the whole enchilada…........., the experimental surfacing, the interchangeable panels…..and tomorrow, perhaps I will see things differently….....perchance a better mood….the final touches will be complete.

Anon.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Prelude to a Project in b#*
> 
> .....OR HOW DUSTY GOT A SUIT INSTEAD OF A DARK SPORT COAT AND LIGHT PANTS.
> 
> ...


Is it just my imagination, or is there something odd about that photo?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Prelude to a Project in b#*
> 
> .....OR HOW DUSTY GOT A SUIT INSTEAD OF A DARK SPORT COAT AND LIGHT PANTS.
> 
> ...


Your imagination, of course, looks fine to me, or it did last night…..............(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*

DESCRIPTION

Sanding downdraft table to be used on a bench or other. 3 perforated top plates, 2 of which can be exchanged out for non-perforated plates to use on smaller objects.

TIMING AND GENERAL FORMAT
I cut this out about a month ago, all but the perforated top plates. Then was going to put it together with pocket screws for practice, but the 7/16 ply is just too thin for reliably placing pocket screws. While getting my Kreg jig set up on a board, I noted my RAS needed tuning, actually a new table. So that, and tuning my, table saw, and a few other diversions…....but I got to the downdraft table this week. Don't have the time right now to make a floor mounted mobile unit that would double as an outfeed table etc. So bench top looked right. I don't like the sawdust much, especially the fine stuff, so it was very necessary. In fact I sanded parts of it while having it connected to the dust collector.

DESIGN CONSIDERATIONS
Size:
It is 17" x 28" x 6" roughly, a size that just squeezes onto my bench including room for the 4" hose hook up. It is not to heavy, so can be hung on the wall.

Plan:
It is based on a Rockler design for their metal perforated plates. The only way it varies from their design, are:

1) Wings on either end that will allow for clamping [and a hole to hang it up, eventually]

2) The top plates are wood, loosely placed so as to be interchangeable. I made two non-perforated blank plates so that one or two of the perforated plates could be switched out to increase the downdraft if the full table area is not needed. The total area of the holes with all three plates in is slightly less than double that of the 4" dust collector hose feed.

MATERIALS
The body is 7/16 birch veneer ply. The top plates are 3/4 oak veneer ply, left over from covering my bench. The stretchers are some scavanged oak 3/4" baseboard solid wood I installed 25 years ago, and subsequent removed in another remodel but saved for later use. The materials were selected to make it to strong, durable, portable, and flexible in use.

CONSTRUCTION
The parts are connected with screws and glue for the most part. The slanting dust slides inside are glued and nailed from the sides. The bottom is nailed and glued. The outside screws are plugged, nails sunk and covered. Plywood voids and nail holes filled with Elmer's Wood Filler.

FINISH
The body of the table is my usual black walnut WATCO, doesn't chip, can always have another coat, and the dirt color of black walnut hides everything.

The top plates, both the perforated and non-perforated ones are covered with 3 heavy coats of Plasti-Dip on the top for friction, and WATCO on the sides and bottom. This is just a curious experiment for me. The major issues with using the Plasti-Dip are unknown wear characteristics, friction levels when coated with sawdust, and cost.

PICTURES

DUSTY ready to go, with two perforated panels in.










DUSTY ready to go, with one perforated panel in.










DUSTY insides.










DUSTY backside.










USAGE AND COMMENTS

I used it some during the construction, and in particular it keeps the sawdust down like it is supposed to. When in use it is connected with 4" hose to my Delta 50-760 1.5 hp dust collector running on 240V. With two blank plates exchanged in it has a very strong, perceptible flow of air, less so with all perf plates in. I have not used it since I put the finish on, completed the WATCO on the plates this morning.

I may at a later date put it on legs and wheels. If I set the height right, the top plates could be exchanged out for a plate with a roller on it to be used as an out or infeed. At this time, I do not have my TS cabinet built, and it probably won't get done for 6 months to a year, so I don't know the height of infeed and outfeeds. So in the meantime, the portable configuration of the downdraft table is the best setup.

So DUSTY is officially done. Dark suit, no sport coat and light pants….............(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Now that is pretty cool…

Might have to hit you up for the plan later on…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


David:

I'll save the modified Rockler plans. Just let me know if you ever want them.

While reading up on downdraft tables on the net, I had noted people saying that they layed things across unused holes to increase downdraft if only doing a small object. Of course, if you are doing a large object, the object actually closes off many of the holes.

I actually had conceived of a fancier version that would have a lever to move up the slanted board to close off perforations not in use. Then I decided that was overkill, and probably would be likely to have maintenance issues. Then as I was thinking about whether I wanted one big board or not, it dawned on me that unperforated boards would be the no brainer zero maintenance, and easy to do option. By using stetchers, I improved the strength, and gave me more options for other uses, such as outfeed. My little finger fits in the holes to pull out a plate, although a screwdriver or other could be used to lever one up if necessary.

It is desirable to have the ledges and stretchers on which the plates sit all in one plane to close tolerances. The boards should be very flat, no warp, but actually can be a little loose otherwise, the suction pulls them tight.

So I am happy about the design, and we will see about the Plasti-Dip, it can be removed quite easily if it doesn't work out.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Well done Jim looks super.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Oh, and Dusty was distressed that we didn't really let him pose, after all that work. So, like before, a little spit on the hair, sat him up straight, had him smile….....










Now, are you happy Dusty? Just like a kid…..........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Nice job Jim. I like it so much that I put it with my favorites so I can make one myself. I especially like your idea with the 3 removable plates and the combination perforated and non-perforated options. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Great project, Jim!

As I recall, Dip-It is very thick out of the can, so that it puts a heavy coating on tool handles. I can see wood grain on your panels. what did you thin it with, and how was it applied?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


dimckirdy:
I used the spray variety, Plasti-Dip, and it puts a thin coat on. I wouldn't try it until I report back on wear and how the friction holds up in a bunch of sawdust. I will report back on the results.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


great dust box jim .
my workbench is 4 cabinets ,
2 on either end of a 4'x8' top ,
so making my box between the cabs was simple ,
and gives me plenty of infeed / outfeed for sanding longer boards .
http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/15042


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


*Patron*
Thanks for the view. I have been thinking about putting new tops on my three 2×4 foot DoAll project tables after 20 some years. I think each one is going to have a secondary function, and one of them might make a good downdraft table. The one I am going to cover this weekend will have a kind of clamping and fence jig on the underside. The tops are just sitting on the tables held in by cleats. Had some problems clamping down a tough oak board to route a slot in it, especially since I wanted a sacrificial backer board underneath it. This jig should solve the problem, and be a good clamping jig in general. As I told Dick Cain, if it works out I'll post it, if not I will pout….......and you will never hear about it….... (-:


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this design, it gives me a great starting point for my sanding station.
I like the removable top sections
I will call mine Sandi


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking. It seems to work quite well. I have had some minor wear issues with the spray on Plasti-Dip, so I would just finish in some other fashion, if I built another one. Otherwise, the removable sections are particularly useful, and one of the best features. The lips on each end to allow for clamping are also very useful, although mine is heavy enough that it isn't critical. Some non-skid stick on feet might be adequate.

When you finish Sandi, send a picture to Dusty, they might become penpals…...........(-:


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to us about the performance of the Plasti-Dip. Looks like it will be a while before I get around to a sanding table, so I'll keep my eyes and ears open for other ideas.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


*Doug*
It hasn't worn badly, but I don't think it will hold up down the line, and is not worth the extra expense.

Have a good one….......thanks for revisiting…..

Alaska Jim


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Oh dear, Sandi is taking a lot longer to get completed than I had hoped.
She is cut out and dry assembled for the box, vac attachment and baffles. No tops yet.
Do you glue the baffles down??? Otherwise I can envision them rattling around quite a bit and making a heck of a noise.
Really slow finishing her off and making her pretty


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


*Scott*
Believe I put a wood strip to rest the baffles on, angled surface to conform to the baffle angle, and glued and nailed it into place. I made that before I was into SU. They definitely should be fixed in place.

Jim


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


Okydoke, thanks Jim.
My 8 yr old is helping me along with this also.
I run stuff past him and he has had great suggestions that I would not have come up with


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Benchtop ClampDown Downdraft Table, real Dusty, errrr.....Dusty for real.........*
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


I am sure your 8 year old would have very original instructions.

.............I try asking Kermit my mitered conure for suggestions,
but all he does is make critical comments like,

'What'cha doing, huh?'

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*

I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.

*Mounting Systems*

I am going to do the french cleat thing on all walls that are available after removing any pegboard, the old cabinets from my first kitchen remodel in 1985, and some other cabinets as well. I will also put french cleats on the attached garage walls, and there may be room for some storage in the garage that way.

*Wiring*

The wiring will be rerouted in a systematic fashion that will allow electrical access on all walls. This will make it possible to move a bench to a different wall area via the french cleats and have sockets availabe to fee power strips on the cabinets. At this time, I think I will either place a number of surface mounted boxs with receptacles, or just run strip in that space that is normally just above a bench, but below the cabinets. Then I will not make any cabinets that are floor to ceilling. I will use one wall space for storing very long items vertically such as guides, clamps, lumber, etc.

*Benches and Cabinets*
Then I will put in new benchwork and under bench cabinets hung on the main cleats. Except for my old bench which will get a new set of drawers under it, all other benches and cabinets will be hung on the cleats. I will keep my light weight project tables, but probably upgrade and replace the tops.

Each above bench cabinet will have either small french cleats or pegboard inside and on the back of the door, as well as small cleats or pegboard on the front of the cabinet door. That is how I am going to effectively increase wall space.

The doors on all the cabinets will have to have first rate hinging to take the weight. The cabinets construction will have to be plywood, or solid wood. All large power tools will have cabinets underneath them, and will be mobile. The surface of the RAS and TS will be the same height. Smaller power tools such as grinders, benchtop jointers, planers, etc will be stored on shelves or in cabinets.

I was thinking of some halfway solutions, but I think the answer is to systematically plan the whole space and garage. Then paint the ceiling, and walls, and put in french cleats all around that are very substantial. That will allow me to hang most anything anywhere, and give me some space on the walls to run electrical wire in a standardized way around the shop, without drilling a lot of holes or putting up new wall board. I should easily double my storage and wall space. While I am at it, there will be a lot of stuff thrown out or given away.

Unfortunately, planning is easier than doing, but this plan should give me a better result, with less work in the long run.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*
> 
> I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great and practical plan Jim. Like everything else we take the work one step at a time. I like to zero in on step one and not think about the whole thing too much. Too easy to become overwhelmed. You have some wonderful workshop plans. A flexible workshop can't be beat. You will even be able to reconfigure for special projects when necessary. It'll be fun to follow along while you do too.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*
> 
> I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great plan, Jim.

Wall space always seems to be a problem for most smaller shops. I can't see the walls any longer!

I like your idea of making your saws the same height. I really makes working on large flat stock easier when it can be supported by various tables and locations. And, you can never have enough electrical outlets!

Lew


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*
> 
> I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.
> 
> ...


Jim,

If you haven't learned to use it yet, learn Sketchup, it lets you play around with moving your equipment around without, well… having to move your equipment around…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*
> 
> I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
Thanks for the comments. My biggest problem was to get my mind out of incremental improvements in the same mode as always, meaning just maintaining a multipurpose shop, and putting as little money as possible into it. So I decided if I made a plan, overall, that I could then parcel out the tasks on a one project at a time basis heading toward a shop with a different overall purpose, and at the quality I wanted. Now I can refer back to this so that when I improve something, it fits in with the overall plan.

*lew*
Many is the time I wished those saws were at the same height. They will need custom wood cabinets, and I will do away with the steel ones.

*David*
I actually started putting much of the post in a comment on your shop, and then realized that it was a description of the plan I put together in my head while on vacation. So I made it into a blog item.

Yes, I have Sketchup pretty well in hand now, and will put up some drawings later this week or next, thanks for reminding me that all LJ's like pictures, especially me….........(-:


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*
> 
> I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.
> 
> ...


Those French Cleats are a smart idea Jim.
I used them to hang a couple of wall cabinets and when it was time to change their location, it was very easy.
Plus, I found that when you run an electrical line just below the wall mounted cleat support, it doesn't get in the way.
Being able to rearrange wall mounted units at will is also advantageous when you decide to change around your shop orientation.
Looking forward to see how it works out.
Good luck.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*
> 
> I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.
> 
> ...


*Woodwrecker*
I have never put up a large French Cleat system, but I was thinking, unless you are compulsive and make it so that the sides of a cabinet go all the way to the wall where there is no cleat (assuming a long running cleat), you could run wire there. And now you confirm that thought in the real world, so then that's what I will do.

Thanks for the comment, that firms up my idea and choices about wiring.

The central pillar in my shop has all kinds of receptacles, both 110 and 220, and they are switch controlled. Meaning, when you want to work on a saw, for instance, you can flip the switch instead of pulling the plug. I think I will run both 220 and 110 around the shop. Actually, I have two 220 circuits coming into the shop, one feeds the pillar (and therefore the saws) and the other feeds a dedicated circuit to the dust collector. But I converted the 110 circuit to 220, and of course rewired the DC, so now it does not have to be dedicated. Although there are a lot of things plugged in, except for the DC, no two tools run at once. As you may have gathered, I do the wiring myself, since I got a whole lot of DIY experience both in Fairbanks and here in Anchorage. Plus I have some theorectical background.

So thanks again for the input…...it confirms what I thought was the case, but until you do it, you never know.


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*
> 
> I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.
> 
> ...


I am a fan of French cleats. They just seem so solid.
Someday on my next trip to Anchorage, I hope you won't mind a visit from a fellow Alaskan Woodworker.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Long range planning - how to gain wall space and storage space.*
> 
> I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space and storage space.
> 
> ...


*Troy*
Sent you a PM as well. The French cleat seems like a good idea for my situation. That way I can build cabinets and benchs, and as I free up space move things around as needed. It also seems to me that it ought to be easier to put up a cabinet that way. Eventually want to move a freezer that is in the space, and perhaps even a central vacuum that has minimal use. So I am going to try and standardize everything I can so it can be moved readily.

See you are running about minus 15 deg there in Fairbanks. I have a daughter there with three of my grandchildren. They live on Chena Hot Springs Road.

Gotta run…..

Later…..


----------

